# Corrado RS, Chapter 3 - Suspension, Part 1



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Chassis and suspension tuning are subjectively objective. Every production vehicle is tuned with a goal in mind, be it highway cruising, back-road bombing, or city russian roulette. Some manufacturers try to blur the lines in one direction or another, but the generalization is hard to skirt: Aim for sublime handling on the back roads and the car might bounce around a bit too much on the highway or knock your teeth out in the city. High-end cars have managed to deal with this accepted norm very well – electronically charged dampers have driver-controlled presets to deal with everything from a pot-hole riddled New York City to a glass-smooth Mid-Western highway. But much of that tech is sparse in the aftermarket...

Continue reading here


----------

